# Missouri Deer Collision Bill Will Cost Sportsmen



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

liv2huntt said:


> Are you serious???? What effects do you think this will have on BOWHUNTING.
> ).


None unless you hit deer on the way to your stand that morning...


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

that is the most rediculous thing I've ever heard. no matter how well the deer herd is managed, there will alwys be collisons. why should the DEC be responsible?


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

seems like a stupid bill, but it does say the $ won't come from license revenue, so I don't see how it costs sportsmen... more likely it affects all MO taxpayers.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't think it would affect "bowhunting" at all. You might see a big push for longer gun seasons though.:zip:


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Isn't that what auto insurance is for?

Besides does the DoC own the deer or does the state? I would think the state, so they should foot the bill if they want to go that route.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG. This ranks right up there with some of the dumbest pieces of introduced legislation in the history of our country. It makes zero sense, and I'm curious where the money is going to come from considering pretty much all national and state governments are supposedly broke. 

We should have the power to hold a special vote to remove politicians when they do stupid stuff like this, the crap they come up with is getting more and more ridiculous. This country is screwed.


----------



## lungbuster601 (Jan 24, 2008)

There shouldn't be any effect on bwhunting.


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

you gotta be kidding.....


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

BigPappa said:


> I don't think it would affect "bowhunting" at all. You might see a big push for longer gun seasons though.:zip:


I have to agree with this one.You'll see a longer gun season and more special hunts.Back when they made the 4 pt rule....i wish they would have went with a....earn a buck rule.Imo it would have been a good thing in the long run for Mo hunters to have this for a few yrs and than recheck the results.Way to many doe's in Mo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

holger_danske said:


> seems like a stupid bill, but it does say the $ won't come from license revenue, so I don't see how it costs sportsmen... more likely it affects all MO taxpayers.


Unlike most states, the MDC is not controlled by our state lawmakers. MDC is a separate agency, and is funded primarily by a 1/8th of 1% Conservation sales tax. So, while our congress can't tell MDC what to do with their money, if the bill makes them "accountable" for deer/car collisions, than our congress will have found a way to take funds directly away from the MDC's mission - meaning it directly affects sportsmen.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Weird. But couldn't this be used to the sportsman advantage??

Now the agency and the sportsman are assuming full control of the wildlife and such should gain freedom as far as how to manage them.

Just thinking it could be spun to help the hunter secure the there hunting freedom and make us needed by all.


----------



## Bob58 (Mar 30, 2008)

I think that it's the drivers fault 95% of the time when they hit a deer, but I have seen deer run into vehicles also. I don't think that the MDC should be responsible, they are doing a pretty good job with the deer I think. Unfortunately we seem to have more than our fair share of idiots at the polls so this will probably pass if it makes it that far. After all we elected a dead governor!

Bob


----------



## liv2huntt (Aug 2, 2005)

BigPappa said:


> I don't think it would affect "bowhunting" at all. You might see a big push for longer gun seasons though.:zip:


I figured I had to put bowhunting in there somewhere so it would not get moved.....I knew it would get seen more here.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

liv2huntt said:


> Are you serious???? What effects do you think this will have on BOWHUNTING??:wink:
> 
> http://www.wlfa.org/Read.cfm?ID=2262
> 
> ...


Kinda ot it in my mind that the cocesrvation commision dont due much with the funding they get now!


----------



## bigpinehc (Aug 15, 2006)

5MilesBack said:


> Isn't that what auto insurance is for?
> 
> .


 Who do you think the special interest group is that's padding the fat cats pockets in the house to get this bill introduced, sponsered and hopefully passed. They dont mind taking your money for primiums but they dont wont to pay out claims. 
This is one of those bills the house is trying to "sneak" through under the radar and that it will only effect "sportsman" or the dcnr. In truth they know the sportsman general fund or whatever it's called cannot pay for all these yearly collision claims. So where will the money come from???? In the end this bill would most likely affect every tax payer in the state. Gotta luv the guvment!

We're used to it here. Our boys in Monkeytown have been puppets of the Auto insurance SI forever.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

I see no way this could possibly be good for the sportsmen the MDC, or the deer herd of Missouri. Wanna really screw things up, organize a season long sit-out, just because of this type of legislation, and watch the lawmakers really flounder. No conservation-minded legislator would vote for, nor sponsor such an ignorant bill. 

Anybody got figure on the numbers of car-deer collisions that occur in Missouri yearly??? Then you'd have some idea of how much this may really cost. Don't we pay for car insurance for a reason??? I think these guys are sleeping with the insurance industry to try to pull something like this.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Shouldn't it be charged to PETA since they want all the deer to live? And how do you prove it was a deer...I forgot my camera, do I throw it in the trunk or over the hood  .


----------



## Bob58 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to answer the question! YES I do think it would have some impact (negative). I tend to get a little political at times! Why don't they charge MODOT instead, for failing to keep the deer off the roads. In the last week I have seen both cows and horses on the highway at least deer will usually run.

Bob


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

If people would just drive and pay attention and leave the cell phones alone...it would help.:wink:


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

It will defintiely affect us hunters. As stated above if this goes thru, it will take money from the MDC budget to pay these expenses. Believe me the insurance industry is very powerful and has lots of lobbyists who "own" lots of polititions. Right now we have a very good conservation dept. thats run fairly well. Lots of nice bucks, etc... SHould this go thru expect larger harvests- thus less big bucks due to the fact that we hutners will be expected to kill more young deer.The world is getting over-run with lawyers and insurance/liability crap...Something to think about.


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

Liscence Prices will go up to cover the cost.


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

*How about this one HB2499*

HB 2499 Quinn, John
Requires the Department of Conservation to fence any of its lands which are in excess of 640 acres in a way to sufficiently prevent the ingress and egress of deer.


It is the same legislator who introduce the other one(HB2498)also.

John Quinn
http://www.house.state.mo.us/billtracking/bills081/member/mem007.htm

Bill tracking
http://www.house.state.mo.us/billtracking/bills081/billist.htm


----------



## 1adam12 (Aug 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Unlike most states, the MDC is not controlled by our state lawmakers. MDC is a separate agency, and is funded primarily by a 1/8th of 1% Conservation sales tax. So, while our congress can't tell MDC what to do with their money, if the bill makes them "accountable" for deer/car collisions, than our congress will have found a way to take funds directly away from the MDC's mission - meaning it directly affects sportsmen.


Well said. The sales tax makes up a huge part of MDC's budget and it is what allows the Department to provide all of the programs that it does. 



madarchery said:


> Weird. But couldn't this be used to the sportsman advantage??
> 
> Now the agency and the sportsman are assuming full control of the wildlife and such should gain freedom as far as how to manage them.
> 
> Just thinking it could be spun to help the hunter secure the there hunting freedom and make us needed by all.


The MDC is not under Missouri's legislature. The Constitiution of Missouri charges the MDC with the management of the fish, forest , and wildlife of the state. So, the control of management already exists. And to answer an earlier question, management is not ownership of the wildlife.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

madarchery said:


> Now the agency and the sportsman are assuming full control of the wildlife and such should gain freedom as far as how to manage them.


You and others are missing the point...that the MDC already has full control over our deer herd. Our state legislature has zero say in wildlife management in MO. The way it oughta be in every state, IMO. It is that very reason that this bill will affect sportsmen. And no...taxpayers will not feel it, because as I said, MDC funding is from a specific sales tax.

Not sure I understand where georgiabuckdan is coming from...but if you mean the MDC agency, you can online and read exactly where every dollar goes to.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Seems there is always someone trying to screw up our great state. Our conservation department is one of the best in the country. Many states only wish they could have it so good. Then a bunch of crooked ass politicians decide to ***** themselves out to the insurance companies and this is what we get. It was bad enough when the insurance companies just tried to control the length of deer seasons.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Missouri drivers will have 2 choices if this ever passes.

1 --- Swerve to miss the deer

2 --- Swerve to hit the deer and collect $$$


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*what the ***************????????????*

Good grief...IDIOTIC, MORON, POLITICIANS!!!! What suprises me is the number of republicans involved with producing this legislature.I expect these kinds of shenanigans from liberals but not usually conservatives.The MDC.. IMO...has done a commendable job here in our great state of MO.,and i don't feel they're responsible for the collision cost.I have only hit 1 deer in my 43 years here on earth[fortunately]but luckily it did no damage to my truck.Regardless,that's just life,the way the cookie crumbles,way the ball bounces,etc..etc...etc...I mean what's next..you hit a dog and the A.K.C. is responsible,you hit a cow or horse and the 4H is responsible,you hit a human being and GOD[he made us]is responsible[good luck with that one!!!].It shouldn't,but it still does sometimes,amazes me at the idiocracy of these politicians who somehow are voted???into office,and these nutcases are supposedly highly educated people, and i EMPHASIZE supposedly!!![not to mention they are helpingrun our country.:***::BangHead::sad::dontknow::angry::fuming::vom:


----------

